# STP Bus Tickets (one day riders)



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a couple of STP bus tickets available if anyone wants them. They are for Saturday night return trip from Portland to Seattle with bike transport. This is for 1 day riders only. I would be willing to take $50 each for them.


----------

